# Is White Basmati Rice Constipating?



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

I have found conflicting research on rice. Does anyone have first-hand experience with white rice (any white rice but I always have loved Basmati) and its effect on the gut? I'm soooooooo sick of potatoes







. If white rice is constipating, can someone suggest a brown rice that is good? I've tried some and I've yet to find one that isn't gross.

Thanks everyone. Looking forward to hearing your feedback.

Take care all.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

rice has a high starch content and that can make it quite constipating--like everything, YMMV. over on the Diet board, Tummyrumbles has posted a lot of info on starch and constipation, starch charts, rice, etc.

i don't know which type of rice is the starchiest but i imagine you can find that out online or more than likely on one of Tummyrumble's threads.

personally, i've found that white rice of all kinds constipates me the most. brown rice doesn't work for me either, probably because it's so high in fiber as well. low fiber works best for me. but that's me.

i can eat small amounts of wild rice, though, with no problem. but, like i said--YMMV...


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

annie7 said:


> rice has a high starch content and that can make it quite constipating--like everything, YMMV. over on the Diet board, Tummyrumbles has posted a lot of info on starch and constipation, starch charts, rice, etc.
> 
> i don't know which type of rice is the starchiest but i imagine you can find that out online or more than likely on one of Tummyrumble's threads.
> 
> ...


Thanks, annie7. I'll take a look at some of the those threads.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

For me whole grain rice works better. I find different types of organic whole grain rice tasty. The real stuff, which you have to cook for 30-45 minutes.. Soaking the rice the night before makes it faster to cook. My favourite is actually whole grain basmati rice.







It's milder and more closer to white rice than other types of whole grain rice. it's quite expensive though. But all the cheap and quick cooking brown rices are really dry and not tasty at all.. And there's also a difference between brown rice and whole grain.

I think I read in one of tummyrumbles's threads that short grained rice has more starch than long grain.


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Knyttet said:


> For me whole grain rice works better. I find different types of organic whole grain rice tasty. The real stuff, which you have to cook for 30-45 minutes.. Soaking the rice the night before makes it faster to cook. My favourite is actually whole grain basmati rice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Knyttet. I'll look into this too. Take care.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

Elyse J Meyer said:


> Thanks, Knyttet. I'll look into this too. Take care.


No problem. Hope you find what suits you. Thanks, you too!


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Since having chronic C the last year and a half I've been keeping a food log, unfortunately each time I've had severe C I'm almost sure beans and rice were involved. I love both - if there's a form of rice that would not prone to constipation that would be great. Seems from what I've read here wild rice is something to try. For the first time since September (impacted in the hospital) I had 2 small hors d'oeuvres - that had some black beans. Fortunately no bad effects from that - but not going to take big chances.

With me, seems like the less fiber the better. Last time I had big trouble I had 2 bean and brown rice burritos that week. I wonder, for constipation is less starch better?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, for a lot of us with C, starch or too much starch can be constipating and we find that less starch is better. Tummyrumbles has posted some info on that over on the diet board.

here is one starch chart i've found handy. and there are more online:

http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000007000000000000000.html


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks, all for your feedback. Gosh, I'm frustated today. Last night, I went to my Mom's for Sunday dinner (she makes *the best* Sunday dinners







as I'm sure ALL mothers do). Anwyay, all we had we was roast chicken done on the BBQ with zero herbs/spices, mashed potoatoes and steamed carrots. Now, we also had "Stuff and Such" which the stuffing in the chicken. That may have been the culprit? But I was in agony *right* after dinner







. My Mom's the type of person who doesn't like using "shortucuts'. She would rather have stuffed the chicken with a non-store bought pre-prepared stuffing where she would have made the stuffing from scratch but we've had a a very busy schedule. Plus the fact that even though I love her home-made stuffing she makes on Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc, I *actually* love "Stuff and Such". I love the taste of it...what can I say, lol?

Anyway. I'm just once again questioning my IBS diagnosis because of the *immediate* reaction I often have to eating food. I feels like my body can't keep up with the digestion process. I get heart palipations, stomach pain, *absolute exhaustion* and just an overal feeling of immedieate satiation. I really didn't have that much dinner but it felt like I'd been at an Italian wedding and had a 7 course meal! I had to lie down with a hot water bottle on my tummy right after dinner and I had terrible, terrible back pain







. Sigh. Sooooooooooooo frustrating!

Anyway, thanks all, for your feedback







. We need to help each other and share experiences whenever we can. We *absolutely* neeed to be our own advocates when it comes to our own health and then hopefully by sharing experiences, we'll learn from each other.

This is a very very difficult syndome to deal with. ((Hugs)) to all who are trying to cope. I *KNOW* it's hard. Hang in there and let's just try to help each other not feel so alone. I know I feel alone a lot and it isn't nice to say the least.

Take care all. <3


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

annie7 said:


> so sorry for all your misery after your mom's wonderful dinner! it's hard, going through all that pain. some days my trusty heating pad is my best friend lol...
> 
> i finally questioned my ibs diagnosis, too, and after having some tests, i ended up with several new diagnoses and not ibs after all. have you told your gastro doc what you posted here--how eating makes you feel, early satiety, etc. it could be you have something else going on...
> 
> ...


Thanks, annie7. Yes, I've told the Docs about the symptoms. I had a "Gastric Emptying Study" test done and I tested slightly above normal for delayed emptying. They do it in intervals...you eat scrambled eggs toast with jam and something else (can't remember what it was?). Then they test your digestion after one hour, then another hour, then after the next two hours. I was normal with the first two but the last phase is where is should slight abnormality. My former Gastro doc (I no longer deal with him...to be blunt, he's an arrrogant SOB who *doesn't* listen and quite frankly thinks he's a better doctor than he is) only ordered it at *my* request. I've had to push him and push him to get me out of this bizarre pain and I've been more than respectful in my approaches. Anyay, he said it was "not anything to be worried about".

I'm having a second opinion on June 12th by a different Gastro Doc who I like *much* better. I've told him I can't put myself through another colonoscopy but I asked for a scope of my stomach. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high because it seems like every test I go through, other than the IBS, I come up "normal".

Would you care to share with me your other diagnoses? I'd really like to know. If not, that's okay.

Thanks again, annie7. ((hugs)) back!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good you had the gastric emptying test done. and that's even better than you are seeing another, much better gastro doc. the other one sounds like he shouldn't even be practicing medicine. arrogant SOB's we definitely don't need! good for you for firing him and finding a better doc!! has your new gastro seen a copy of your test?

my sitz marker tests (i've had two of those now), defecatory proctogram (defecogram) and my anal manometry (had two of those as well) diagnosed pelvic floor dysfunction. the anal manometry also dx'd megarectum and rectal hyposensitivity.

i also have SIBO--took the hydrogen breath test in march.

>3


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

annie7 said:


> that's good you had the gastric emptying test done. and that's even better than you are seeing another, much better gastro doc. the other one sounds like he shouldn't even be practicing medicine. arrogant SOB's we definitely don't need! good for you for firing him and finding a better doc!! has your new gastro seen a copy of your test?
> 
> my sitz marker tests (i've had two of those now), defecatory proctogram (defecogram) and my anal manometry (had two of those as well) diagnosed pelvic floor dysfunction. the anal manometry also dx'd megarectum and rectal hyposensitivity.
> 
> ...


Wow! You've go a lot going on. But thank to people like you, it shows that other tests can be done and that this (sorry, I'm in one of those "blunt" moods today) IBS diagnosis is just a waste of time. It means nothing. Okay, we don't have Celiac, Cancer, etc, (thank God) but we're all in extreme pain and it just a way of saying "we don't know what's wrong with you". When I was disagnosed with IBS, the idiot Doc just gave me a printout of IBS information which talked about FODMAP and probiotis and yada yada yada. It's bunch of hooey, IMO.

Anyway, thanks so much, annie7, for your feedback. We *HAVE* to be our own advocates and share info and provide support to each other. It's the only way to cope.

All the best to you. ((hugs)). You're a wonderful source of support on this board. I very much value your opinion and thank you so much for taking the time to be such a source of support to all.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh thanks so much, Elyse, for all your kind words...i really do appreciate it!

and oh no need to apologize for being in a blunt mood--who wouldn't be after all you've been through with Doctor Arrogant and having to push and push him to order a test for you which he should have thought of and done himself in the first place, after listening to you (which i'm sure he didn't) describe your symptoms. and then totally discounting the whole thing once the results were in. even if it's a slight abnormality, he still should not have been so dismissive about it. it's something he should be wanting to keep an eye on. and he should have fully explained it all to you and done so much more.........i could rant on and on...

the doc who dx'd me with ibs-c did this based on a flex sigmoidoscopy. this was back in the mid seventies. and then he just said "ibs" and "eat more fiber, drink water and exercise" and learn to live with it.. the "more fiber" thing just made me worse. but to be fair, this was 40 years ago and maybe docs just didn't know as much about digestive problems back then. and he was just a GP, not a gastro doc. plus i was very young--early 20's--and knew nothing myself --didn't even know gastro docs existed--and of course there was no internet to help me research it all. such a wonderful aid the internet is to all of us.

and wishing you all the very best as well! yes, we do support each other. like you said, it's the only way to cope. and to share information and experiences and learn.

lots of hugs back!


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Annie - you sure got that right about the internet being a great aid to us. Especially to those who don't have the typical symptoms or respond to typical remedies. For example, I was trying to help my C situation with (a lot) more fiber - probably the worse thing I could have done. Thanks (mainly to you - similar symptoms as mine) and others here for helping. I see your situation has been quite severe and complicated - so sorry to hear that! I was somewhat surprised that my G.I doctor supported doing my own research through forums and other information online. Of course, if I was to try something way off the beaten path or highly unconventional I'd consult with a doctor.

I recall you have wild rice at times. After doing some research I found it's not really a rice product, but more related to grass. I may buy some next trip to the store. Beans and rice have been involved (I believe) each time I've been impacted, but I miss both greatly! The next best thing(s) may be what I have to settle with. I sometimes wonder about beans - recently after having just a bit I was pleased to have no ill effects.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the information, Steve, about the wild rice--that's interesting. that must be why i can eat it without problems. i do love it.

and oh yes--way back when--a long long time ago--i used to make red beans and rice sometimes. it was good. i just didn't load up on the beans because they always give me gas lol...but yes, i agree with you--i do miss a lot of the things i used to eat...and like....but they didn't always like me..


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Annie,

The other night I searched for wild rice at one of my local supermarket chains. The stores have a pretty good selection of common and some specialty foods (like gluten free) and quite a bit in the rice section, but only one kind of just wild rice. It must be a delicacy, a 4oz box was $3.79! I bought that and another 99 cent package of Carolina long and wild rice. I wonder do you buy wild rice from your local grocery store, or maybe a specialty food source?

The store I usually shop at in my area is Stop & Shop, there are a few others as well that I'll need to check. I'm looking forward to the wild rice, I'll probably make it this weekend as it calls for about an hour of simmering - but I know good things take time! When I make the long/wild rice combination I'll need to be careful - according to the starch content link you posted long rice is certainly up there in starch. I wonder how this topic's rice, Basmati - affects C compared to common white rice.

In winter I used to routinely soak dry beans overnight, then cook them all day on the woodstove with rice to make a vegetarian chili . It was great - but I do believe that's what put me in the hospital due to impaction the first time a year and a half ago.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i haven't bought it in a long time. when i eat it now, it's at a restaurant.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

Elyse J Meyer said:


> Thanks, all for your feedback. Gosh, I'm frustated today. Last night, I went to my Mom's for Sunday dinner (she makes *the best* Sunday dinners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elyse,

I've been struggling with very similar symptoms as you do. I don't only get the common IBS symptoms of bloating, gas, pain (even though that's how it all started) but also immediate reactions of heart racing, my face flushes, itching and extreme fatigue. It feels heavy to breath and my brain seems to go on over drive. No doctor has been able to help with these symptoms and these symptoms have left me on a very restricted diet. I've been desperately trying to understand why even a teaspoon of something like coconut oil or cooked zucchini causes these symptoms. Just during the past few weeks I'm finally starting to put the puzzle pieces together.

First I started connecting my symptoms with foods high in histamine. Now I'm pretty sure I have histamine intolerance, as I react to foods like ham, herring, tuna in a can, spinach, fermented foods and bone broth. When I started following a more low histamine diet but continued having these symptoms (even though they somewhat lessened, esp. the itching) I noticed that the remaining foods that are causing these symptoms are high in salicylates. I seem to have a sensitivity to salicylates as well! So just last week I started leaving out some high salicylate foods that I had been eating daily, like olive oil and peppermint tea. And finally I noticed an almost immediate relief in my symptoms! This terrible heart racing, stomach pain and fatigue had causes insomnia and I had not slept properly in weeks. Last friday I finally got a pretty good night of sleep and didn't wake up to this heart racing and anxiety. Last night I was at my Dad's and had forgot to tell him about this and he had used pepper and probably thyme in the food I ate - I noticed immediate reactions and had real troubles falling asleep in the evening. Today I'm still feeling it.

So this is something you might wanna look into! Let me know if you want to know more  And it's worth noting that both HIT and salicylate sensitivity seems to be connected to gut dysbiosis, SIBO and autoimmune diseases.

http://salicylatesensitivity.com

http://www.histamineintolerance.org.uk


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

you might also be reacting to some other chemical in the food. Especially since you mentioned that your Mom had used a store bought stuffing, it's possible that there might have been some additive/preservative causing this reaction.


----------

